

HTML Canvas recreation of Joy Division's Unknown Pleasures album cover - jcromartie
http://jsfiddle.net/rDEbf/13/embedded/result/

======
weslly
As a Joy Division fan, I must say this is awesomely well done.

~~~
jcromartie
Thanks :)

It went through a few iterations before I added Perlin noise to finally make
it look right.

